#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-22
<jdeslip> Now MarkDude is around, I wille repeat :)
<jdeslip>  Somebody (and by somebody I mean MarkDude) should create a list of google-plus users from Ubuntu-California (or just Ubuntu  devs/users) here: http://gpc.fm/
<MarkDude> Good idea, my cup runneth over at the moment
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<rww> maybe if you deleted your G+ you could spend your hangout time getting work done
 * rww runs
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<MarkDude> Well Facebook takes more time
<MarkDude> My dad just said I was a fb whore
<MarkDude> I had to explain I was more an attention whore
<MarkDude> And FB is just a manifestation of it
<pleia2> lol
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Where at google does the other half work.
<DarkwingDuck> ?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: he's a network engineer at the mt view office
<pleia2> but he can put in resumes for anywhere in google, they'll get to the top of the recruiter's list!
<DarkwingDuck> Good... :D
<DarkwingDuck> I applied for the Doc job with Chrome OS.
<pleia2> doh, already applied?
<DarkwingDuck> It was listed on LinkedIn last night.
<pleia2> should have gone through a goog employee :)
<DarkwingDuck> But, there are like 5 or 6 doc jobs listed.
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> If he can that would be WONDERFUL
<pleia2> not much can be done if your name is already in the system
<pleia2> submitting through an employee just makes things happen faster
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Its ok... I'm a Klout Whore :P
<MarkDude> Goog folks know secret handshake
<MarkDude> Klout is on my september -ocotber list bkerensa
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Klout requires to much effort... My twitter following has grown but now my score is dropping because I stopped tweeting as much... I'm sorry I'm not Lady Gaga and can't hire a entire staff to tweet for me *Shakes Fist*
<bkerensa> does anyone here ever use the word "oft"
<akk> no (might use it on twitter if I were running up against the char limit :)
<DarkwingDuck>  TRACE ("Life sucks\n");
<DarkwingDuck>  return NULL;
<bkerensa> If any of you like music... Three Ubuntu Oregon LoCo members are DJing on http://turntable.fm/ubuntu
<ariley_> good monring
<pleia2> good morning
<bkerensa> hello
<ariley_> hey pleia2 and bkerensa
<grantbow> Hi all. It's always morning somewhere :-)
<akk> Morning here, for another 10 min or so.
<nhaines> akk: good to catch you passing through.
<jtatum> wave
<MarkDude> grantbow: are you fluent in Swahili yet?
<grantbow> hardly
<grantbow> ^not
<grantbow> who else is going to the picnic this Sat in Sunnyvale? o/
 * MarkDude is headed there with C Dubs
<MarkDude> Doing the fedora booth- we have NO cookies
<aaditya> o/
<MarkDude> Just media and some SWAG
<pleia2> aaditya: do we have tables assigned yet, if so where is the ubuntu one?
<aaditya> MarkDude: awesome. Did you send in a request for a table yet?
<aaditya> pleia2: We do have tables reserved, but we haven't done the assignments yet.
<MarkDude> no
<pleia2> aaditya: ok, thanks
<aaditya> MarkDude: please do!
<MarkDude> Will do
<aaditya> pleia2: two tables, right?
<pleia2> aaditya: yes
<aaditya> sounds good.
<aaditya> Also, we're looking for volunteers for the registration table.
<aaditya> ...and other positions are open too.
<aaditya> But at the very least, please do RSVP if you're planning to attend.
<grantbow> aaditya o/ you better be there, lol!
<DarkwingDuck> Hey guys
<grantbow> hey!
<DarkwingDuck> grantbow!
<DarkwingDuck> You are active :D
<grantbow> listening to LinuxOutlaws.com at the moment. Those folks are active!
<grantbow> recorded at ogg camp
<DarkwingDuck> I'm trying to get my job situation sorted out.
<grantbow> best wishes with that
<DarkwingDuck> :) Yeah, it's a struggle.
<MarkDude> aaditya: up for some loud music after? >> https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=244522495568731
<aaditya> MarkDude, heck year.
<aaditya> s/year/yeah/
<DarkwingDuck> LOL Bad timing.
<DarkwingDuck> [13:15:26] <-- MarkDude (47c68a9b@pdpc/supporter/student/markdude) has quit (Ping timeout: 252 seconds)
<DarkwingDuck> [13:24:06] <aaditya> MarkDude, heck year.
<DarkwingDuck> [13:24:22] <aaditya> s/year/yeah/
<DarkwingDuck> [13:25:31] --> MarkDude (47c68a9b@pdpc/supporter/student/markdude) has joined #ubuntu-us-ca
<MarkDude> Ok- cool aaditya
<MarkDude> It is a show that cool Chick Arielle is setting up - she does Nemisis records
<MarkDude> Short fuse should be good, The others I am not so sure
<aaditya> lol, thanks DarkwingDuck.
<DarkwingDuck> :D I found humor in it.
<aaditya> If there was an irssi plugin that allowed selectively ignoring there join/part/quit messages, I'd invest in it.
<aaditya> Pidgin has this one that hides joins/parts from inactive users.
<grantbow> IPSec is almost a four letter word pleia2 :-)
<pleia2> it totally is :(
<pleia2> but at least it took me 1.5 days to fix this time rather than the 5 it took last time it decided to explode all over the place :)
<grantbow> wow
<pleia2> admittedly last time I was working with a linux box and some dlink routers, this time it was linux to linux
<MarkDude> grantbow: you up for being a villian in the comic I am doing?
<MarkDude> Nixie might be one also
<aaditya> MarkDude: et moi?
<MarkDude> aaditya: I figure you down with helping on this
<MarkDude> Have you seen the outline?
<aaditya> nope, not yet.
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/105095769731159704550/posts/ZkyTq7WRTbn?hl=en
<MarkDude> You are on the thread. I dont want to scare anyone - so this is all opt-in
<aaditya> I'm always down for some scary gory stuff.
<aaditya> Count me in.
<jyo> Anyone making a run on the local Best Buy for the touchpad?
<aaditya> jyo: are those still on the shelves?
<jyo> aaditya: I heard Best Buy Dublin? Maybe Milipitas?
<aaditya> Interesting.
<aaditya> jyo: do these devices run Android easily?
<aaditya> I heard people got Android and even Ubuntu running on these.
<akk> That would make them a lot more interesting.
<akk> Right now I'd be happy to get (a more current) Android running on my Android tablet. :/
<jdeslip> If I saw a decent performing Android on the TouchPad, I'd buy it for $99
<pleia2> the internet indicates that they're very hard to find (a couple articles I read said best buy isn't selling them, they shipped them all back to HP)
<jyo> But now they are.. well, were.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-23
<kdub> what up channel?
 * pleia2 sips coffee, still waking up :)
<nhaines> I just ate one of the richest cupcakes I've ever had.
<pleia2> cupcakes_for_breakfast++
<nhaines> Cream cheese frosting, too.
<pleia2> yumm-o
<akk> mmm
<jledbetter> well, cream cheese goes on bagels so cream cheese breakfast cupcake totally makes sense ;)
<kdub> lulz
<philipballew> in your guys/gals opinion is it worth it to have rsa keys for ssh instead of a password
<kdub_> philipballew: back in SD?
<philipballew> kdub_, i will be on friday
<kdub_> philipballew: its more convienent to have keys, but both are secure
<nhaines> Is it worth it?
<nhaines> Well, it can definitely be far more secure.
<philipballew> well my current password is like 19 letters and numbers.
<nhaines> Do you mean "is it worth the trouble"?  But Ubuntu will set up the local *and* the remote host for you.
<philipballew> i mean is it a better idea in the long run
<nhaines> philipballew: you can enable RSA authentication and disable password authentication for remote connections.
<nhaines> Undefined.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<philipballew> yeah. its certainly do-able/ well i have a server away from me just in case i need do do anything on a different network
<nhaines> Let me put it this way.  The only way I'm getting into my VPS console is with an RSA key.  I can't use a password and the host won't enable that for me even if I asked.  And I didn't ask.
<philipballew> hum. ill just enable it. ill make them in my laptop and flash drive it over to the server
<nhaines> philipballew: if you use the Ubuntu tool, it'll offer to set up the remote server for you.
<philipballew> ubuntu has a special tool?
<philipballew> nhaines, ^
<nhaines> GNOME does.  It's called Seahorse.
<nhaines> In Ubuntu, search for "Passwords & Encryption Keys"
<nhaines> It handles passwords, GPG keys, and SSH keys.
<nhaines> File > New, and then choosing "Secure Shell Key" will literally do everything for you, start to finish.
<philipballew> yeah. seahorse. thats a gui tool. im running a cli only server. i'd just make the keys on my laptop and then ssh into my server and move them over I think nhaines ?
<nhaines> You could also do that thing that wasn't what I said.
<nhaines> If you use the GUI tool Seahorse, it will set up your server for you after it creates the key.
<philipballew> hum. okay?
<nhaines> Do you know how to set up RSA public key authentication for SSH on a server?
<philipballew> yeah. its all in the setup file
<nhaines> No it's not?  (If by "setup file" you mean ssh_conf)
<philipballew> that is what i mean
<nhaines> You can enable the feature, but it's on by default in Debian and Ubuntu.
<nhaines> I meant, do you know how to set up your user account on a server to enable you to log in using an RSA key?
<philipballew> yeah its all here https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<nhaines> Well, you didn't really explain why you wanted to set up RSA, what you hope it will achieve, and you don't want to follow my suggestion, so I suppose I recommend just following the server guide.
<philipballew> hey :) i never said i would or wouldnt, i was just trying to get a clearer understanding of what you were sayin
<nhaines> There's no wrong way to create an SSH key and add it to a server (it goes in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, btw, nowhere near ssh_conf)!
<nhaines> But asking for advice and not providing context is useless at best (you'll get bad info) and rude at worst (you'll waste advice-givers' time).
<nhaines> I'm not upset, btw.  :)
<philipballew> i know :) your better at the tech support then me :) so your way sends the rsa key straight to the server without any flashdrive or anything?
<nhaines> Yeah.  Basically, Seahorse SSHes in and appends the public key directly to ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<nhaines> You can do it yourself... I used to do it by hand all the time.
<nhaines> But frankly, once I found out Seahorse will do it for me, I didn't see the point.  It's a pain.  :)
<nhaines> My standing recommendation is to do things manually once or twice to see how they work, and don't do it manually ever again.
<nhaines> In this case, you could inspect the .ssh directory, and then just use Seahorse to set everything up, and inspect the ~/.ssh directory again to see what changed.  It's very simple.
<philipballew> so id by doing this all from my laptop which is the client side?
<nhaines> Exactly.  You never want the secret key on the server.
<iheartubuntu> has anyone tried Quake Live yet? http://www.quakelive.com/
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: nope!
<iheartubuntu> works great in 10.10 using firefox
<philipballew> never have ^
<nhaines> Thought about it though.  Hope it runs better than Minecraft.  :)
<iheartubuntu> i dont think it uses java
<iheartubuntu> some special firefox addon
<philipballew> minecraft runs good with sun java i herd.
<nhaines> philipballew: more like exclusively with Oracle Java.  :)
<iheartubuntu> yeah, works good
<iheartubuntu> i was trying minecraft when it was free last week
<sn9> sudo apt-get --purge remove good
<philipballew> i have been tempted to set up a minecraft server sometimes
<nhaines> Was it free last week?  I bought it back when it was only €10 and I'm sort of glad I did at the current price.  :)
<nhaines> I was kind of sad I couldn't do the buy-game-get-free-gift-code-for-game deal.
<nhaines> akk: \o_
<iheartubuntu> it was free for a week or two during the latest humble bundle deal
<philipballew> its 22 bucjs
<philipballew> *bucks
<akk> hi nhaines
<philipballew> whats up iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> probably shouldnt play quake during work
<iheartubuntu> :D
<nhaines> Oh, it's still only €14,95 and now they have an actual US Dollar price.  Classy!  :)
<iheartubuntu> regnum online changed their name for USA to realms online
<iheartubuntu> now with US servers
<iheartubuntu> no idea yet about fri/sat... i'll be free one of those days for sure
<philipballew> alright. you have my number?
<philipballew> iheartubuntu, ^
<iheartubuntu> not sure
<iheartubuntu> lemme check my mail
<iheartubuntu> i cant find it
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> i do have your address
<iheartubuntu> but, thats probably old now
<philipballew> 530-305-6497
<iheartubuntu> k
<nhaines> Google will remember that forever now.
<iheartubuntu> thx
<iheartubuntu> haha
<philipballew> if everyone in the channel starts calling ill laugh
<iheartubuntu> so if he forgets he can google his number now
<philipballew> see iheartubuntu guts it
<sn9> publicly logged channel...
<iheartubuntu> in the future we will all be anonymous for 15 minutes
<sn9> i put my cell in nickserv info ages ago. maybe i should replace that with the google voice number, idk
<nhaines> I thought about doing that once.  Adding the Google Voice number might be interesting.
<philipballew> not all loco channels are logged
<sn9> this one is
<philipballew> its true. it is
 * sn9 is suddenly nostalgic for the days of being the only one who idled in #ubuntu-california full-time
<philipballew> petition to get us kicked off :)
<nhaines> The LoCo Council wants to force all LoCo channels to be logged, but they know they don't have the cache to do it.  So they abused a conflict in this channel to force it to be logged and tried to hide the fact.
<philipballew> people these days...
<philipballew> conflict can be a good thing
<nhaines> Every so often they say they're going to force logging on all LoCo channels, then a ton of people have a fit, then they say when they said it's a "rule" they really meant "guideline" and purely optional, and try to pretend they didn't threaten consequences in the initial email.
<nhaines> Then it all dies down until the next time they threaten to force all LoCo channels to be logged.
<bkerensa> Oregon LoCo was told its mandatory
<nhaines> bkerensa: they were lied to, which seems to be the norm.
<bkerensa> MarkDude tried to epic battle about it and in the end the result was it was "mandatory"
<nhaines> bkerensa: that's what happened in this channel, too.
<bkerensa> nhaines: So council lied to us? :P
<nhaines> bkerensa: yes, they did.
<MArkDude> Yep
<philipballew> Drama!
<MArkDude> Everyone - minus jono lied in the situation
<MArkDude> And I still wont divulge what he said, but the rumors of him threatening an upside down crucifixion of me live on stage- might be true
<MArkDude> paultag was mostly honest, yet still had his position to play
<MArkDude> MArk vs MarkS over logging. Fedorans would NOT be happy
<philipballew> why would they MArkDude
<MArkDude> bkerensa: it is a moot point, the logic to take apart PNW was flawed- and is not technically correct, so it could be argued - that yes it really does exist
<MArkDude> philipballew: Most of my time is spent in FEdora activities
<MArkDude> I try to foster dialog between many distros
<MArkDude> Technically I could, since when I switched, I informed them of my being part of ORegon team- they told me to see it thru till the end
 * bkerensa is not for logging personally but what can ya do?
<philipballew> haha, but fedora is sick! if you have linux with so few users compared to other os's not talking to other users cause they use another distro is kinda lame
<MArkDude> Well not to mention the buckets of $ spent
<MArkDude> As with anything - you can fight
<MArkDude> But it depends on those around you
<MArkDude> When it came down to it- there were many people against logging - that did not want to be vocal or make waves
<MArkDude> In another life - I would have been asking for loggging to be removed here- since the EXACT reasons given (besides me) we the existing drama. And there really appears to be none now
<akk> Having vocal people against logging doesn't seem to make much difference anyway.
<MArkDude> Oh,
 * MArkDude forgot that he thought his point would prevail- since akk sorta agreed with me
<MArkDude> And as near I can tell has NEVEr been wrong ;)
 * MArkDude stumbled across his over-dramatic pic I made ----- Ubuntu is watching you!
 * MArkDude is happy to not be fighting with his friends in Ubuntu at the present time
<iheartubuntu> so why not an uprising to correct things here?
<MArkDude> <3
<iheartubuntu> its not even halloween and i was just shining up my pitchfork in the garage last night
<iheartubuntu> with philipballew phone # he will be the new go to guy for all ubuntu help :)
<iheartubuntu> ok, i have two windows computers left to convert here at work. one of them is running a handmade MS access program so im not going to change that box...
<iheartubuntu> but i am going to get rid of the other windows box and convert it to an ubuntu server
<iheartubuntu> in time that last windows box with ms access program i will learn to convert the program to ruby. but thats a ways off.
<iheartubuntu> my question is this...
<iheartubuntu> the ubuntu server box...
<iheartubuntu> im concerned with dirt and lint build up. any suggestions?
<iheartubuntu> i want to run it for years on end :) or should i take it offline every 6 months to clean it out
<philipballew> buy a micro-cpntroller and hoot iy up to a arm with a duster on it
<philipballew> *hook it
<iheartubuntu> thats sounds like a crop airplane
<iheartubuntu> micro controller? do tell
<philipballew> store it in a clean room>
<akk> like an arduino
<philipballew> ^yes!
<nhaines> Hardware failure happens when a system has been shut down and powers back up.  So be prepared to replace hardware when you schedule downtime on that machine.
<iheartubuntu> i have a P4 box i was just going to make into a server
<iheartubuntu> so what can i do? dust it every so often without turning it off?
<nhaines> So be prepared to replace hardware when you schedule downtime on that machine.
<philipballew> my cd drives wont get detected by the motherboard when i had to turn mine off
<akk> You can certainly blow out dust on a running machine
<akk> but hardware failures can happen while a machine is up and running too
<iheartubuntu> i have that prob on my work comp here now... my cd drives cannot be seen. im too lazy to open the box up and check the connections.
<philipballew> i chacked mine, there in there just fine...
<iheartubuntu> and i rarely use my cd drive anymore anyways
<iheartubuntu> its always usb sticks or ubuntuone
<iheartubuntu> i guess i have never had to think about a server box before.
<iheartubuntu> technically one of the windows boxes just sits there all day and i have the server files on it so it acts as the server
<iheartubuntu> ive been leery to make the switch as im not sure how windows will see an ubuntu box
<iheartubuntu> right now i have our accountant running ubuntu and then XP within ubuntu using virtualbox so she can run the accounting software
<iheartubuntu> so the virtual XP would need to be able to see the ubuntu server
<iheartubuntu> confusing i know
<iheartubuntu> (job security) haha
<iheartubuntu> if Mac is based on freebsd shouldnt it be theoretically easy to port programs over to linux?
<akk> It is pretty easy, for programs that don't have a GUI.
<iheartubuntu> and there is no mac emulator for linux is there
<iheartubuntu> i came across mac-on-linux but the project hasnt moved since 2007
<akk> No -- it's hard even to run OS X inside a virtual machine, let alone an emulator.
<philipballew> do we have any plans for free software day?
<nhaines> Using Samba, Windows sees Ubuntu boxes just fine.
<jyo> Isn't Lion a lot friendlier towards virtualization though?
<crashsystems> IIRC OSX virtualizes just fine, it just checks to make sure it is virtualizing on Apple hardware first.
<crashsystems> this somewhat defeats the purpose of virtualization of course
<nhaines> Not really.. virtualization is good for separation of services and portability.
<crashsystems> true, but it still takes away some usefulness
<sn9> osx requires vmware. it does not work under virtualbox or qemu
<nhaines> sn9: I thought OS X *did* work under Virtualbox.
<sn9> nope
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-24
<ryaxnb_> lies, os x works a little under virtualbox, especially hackintosh os x
<ryaxnb_> just not very well
<sn9> must be a recent development, then
<MArkDude> aaditya: sent invite for music on Sat night
<aaditya> MArkDude: got it
<MArkDude> It's one of the events Arielle is a promoter for
<MArkDude> After DVLUG- Stacy will be doing a show in WC- at redhouse
<MArkDude> Still have not seen Bassy Stacy live
<aaditya> interesting!
<MArkDude> She is the chick from the pics I took
<MArkDude> Oh- did I put you on circle so you could see comic stuff?
<MArkDude> lemme check
<MArkDude> You were on + list but not FB
<MArkDude> you are now on both
<MArkDude> https://plus.google.com/105095769731159704550/posts/ZkyTq7WRTbn
<MArkDude> Here is the post, it only has one pic of newly found zombie girl
<MArkDude> Anyone else on _ intersted in a dark comic- let me know- I can put you in circle
<MArkDude> Undead love between vampire and zombie girl
<aaditya> I can see it on G+. Does that mean I'm on the list?
<MArkDude> You are sir
<MArkDude> Story is pretty dark is it not
<MArkDude> Some good humor also
<MArkDude> Have a fair amount of women involved in doing it- I want to avoid how women are usually cardboard in comics
<MArkDude> Planning on doing 2 or 3 more shoots
<MArkDude> I have a pro person with makeup vomunteering their time
<MArkDude> in exchange for her using the pics
<MArkDude> Hmmm, you are doing the reaction people do when they get shoked a bit aaditya
<aaditya> MArkDude: I am indeed shocked at all this goring and creepiness.
<aaditya> How do you even think of such shady stuff? :P
<MArkDude> Well I said dark
<philipballew> what part of ubuntu controls restarting the system? the kernel?
<MArkDude> Imagine being undead
<MArkDude> and knowing you would outlive all your loved ones
<MArkDude> Well I blame my 1st love from highschool on much of this
<MArkDude> Zombie girl is modeleld after her
<MArkDude> I have plenty of help also
<MArkDude> This is being crowdsourced
<akk> philipballew: "controls restarting" is a pretty general phrase. What aspect of restarting?
<MArkDude> I actually got a volunteer to take a pic of a mouse skull they are doing taxidermy with
<MArkDude> No dont send it to me- just a pic is fine
<pleia2> kernel, acpi, depends on what you're doing
<MArkDude> My last ex was a bit dark also.
<philipballew> akk, well when i click restart or type sudo restart my desktop hangs
<MArkDude> Nomally I like girls a bit geekier
<MArkDude> anyway- good some of the other details are not in yet
<aaditya> MArkDude: I like the outline so far.
<akk> philipballew: Could be the kernel freezing, could be X, could be the desktop (but that's less likely).
<MArkDude> Well I want to over do the story
<pleia2> or a service taking forever to stop (depends on the "freeze" though)
<MArkDude> And pic the parts that will work best and leave rest
<pleia2> this sometimes happens for me when connected to network filesystems, takes ages to shut down
<philipballew> akk, i dropped to a tty and it still did it
<akk> If ctrl-alt-F2 takes you to a different console then it's something higher level than X or the kernel; if that doesn't work and neither does ctrl-alt-del then it's almost certainly either X or kenrel.
<akk> (more likely X)
<MArkDude> https://www.facebook.com/notes/mark-terranova/undead-love/10150283422284130 FB post
<philipballew> akk, well if i drop to a tty and it still does it. that elimanates the posibility of it being x right?
<akk> Then probably the kernel. Do the keyboard LEDs (caps lock, num lock etc.) flash? That would mean a kernel panic.
<akk> And when you say "drop to a tty" you mean quit X entirely? Or leave X running, but then go to another console and type reboot?
<MArkDude> So at one point she cuts her heart out to stop how her heart feels. Zombie girl comes up and starts teasing her. And points out that her skill to be able to survive would be AWESOME- during Aztec times
<philipballew> i press ctrl + alt + f1
<MArkDude> She would have been leader after surviving that
<MArkDude> black humor I tell ya
<akk> X is still running, then, so it's still possible that it's having trouble killing it, but that does make it more likely the kenrel.
<akk> Freezes as in keys don't echo, hitting return doesn't do anything etc?
<philipballew> no. hiting keys does nothing at all akk
<akk> Most likely kernel, then. Some buggy driver that doesn't handle some piece of hardware on your system.
<philipballew> i could remove unnessery hardware maybe
<philipballew> i have pci devices that dont work still inside the desktop
<akk> Or maybe try rmmoding lots of modules one by one, see if any of them causes a problem.
<philipballew> the desktop does still shutdown just fine
<akk> You can run poweroff and it works, but reboot doesn't?
<philipballew> i type sudo shutdown -h now and it works great but sudo reboot doesnt
<akk> Weird!
<philipballew> seriously! and annoying!!! it reboots in 10.04 but not 10.10 or 11.04
<nhaines> There's no standard way to halt the system on x86.
<philipballew> 32 bit indeed
<nhaines> I read an interesting article about that on Planet earlier this month, I think.
<philipballew> akk, maybe its worth filing a bug?
<akk> Isn't there an ACPI state, or something like that?
<nhaines> akk: wouldn't that be nice? :)
<akk> philipballew: It's definitely worth filing, but IME it probably won't get any attention since it's hardware specific and won't be reproducible for other people.
<philipballew> akk, i might remove "weird, odd pci componets" and see if that works first
<akk> philipballew: d says he's seen this -- "It's usually a bug in the BIOS, and it's usually fixable" -- maybe by setting a boot-time kernel parameter.
<philipballew> how would i do that?
<akk> Have you googled on your computer model (or other hardware-specific stuff)? boot-time params like that are usually FM (friggin' magic)
<akk> so finding them isn't at all obvious, but often someone else has figured it out and it shows up in a search.
<philipballew> what kinda stuff can i do by finding this :)
<akk> What's the hardware?
<philipballew> emachine t6420
<MarkDude> aaditya: what about Kali- and the necklace of skulls? As well as skirt of limbs?
<aaditya> MarkDude: scary stuff, yes.
<aaditya> can tie into the story nicely. She's the symbol of destruction of the evil.
<MarkDude> My sister almost named my niece Cali
<MarkDude> I gave her link to Kali- no more mention
<MarkDude> Well for that to work- I would need to include at least one Indian
<MarkDude> Know of any?
<MarkDude> Rumor has it there are a few in the Valley
<MarkDude> XD
<MarkDude> Diversity at moment now is Jewish and white, so diversity would rock
<philipballew> akk, so what would you say i google?
<akk> dunno -- I'd start with something like emachines t6420 reboot linux and adjust from there (might have to drop the i6420 and see if it's a general emachines problem).
<akk> maybe throw in freeze or hang
<akk> googling is an art and you often have to try lots of terms
<philipballew> i like the advanced search function
<philipballew> it helps sometimes
<MarkDude> pleia2:  you around? Or are cats holding you down?
<bkerensa> too many cats
<grantbow> her tweet stream shows lolcats, no pirate cats
<MarkDude> One of her cats acts like a a pirate
<MarkDude> What about you bkerensa - interested in a dark comic?
 * bkerensa doesnt read comics :P
<MarkDude> Fair enough
<MarkDude> grantbow: you could translate it swahili on your trip
<grantbow> linuxpicnic.org!
<akk> Haha, just seen on facebook: "5.9? That's what us Californians use to stir our coffee with."
<MarkDude> grantbow: say hello
<MarkDude> Remeber ,me, I am going to Africa (to save the world by teaching) and teachimng use of technology (in my MOther Teresa like fashion)
<MarkDude> You nee not include parenthetical bits
<pleia2> MarkDude: was out being a tourist
<MarkDude> I have 2 questions
<MarkDude> Do you like dark humor- want to see my comic outline- it is just starting
<MarkDude> the other is check your PM
<pleia2> MarkDude: not really into comics, sorry
<iheartubuntu>  i know weird. elenin was in alignment today and there was the quake on the east coast. coincidence? the next elenin alignment is going to be on september 6th
 * iheartubuntu drinks some beer
<grantbow> felt that quake. usgs map isn't updated yet
<grantbow> coffee stirer
<pleia2> aw, nothing here
<akk> Didn't feel it here.
<grantbow> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqscanv/FaultMaps/122-38.html will update in a few minutes
<akk> ooh, is the hayward finally going?
<pleia2> http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/Quakes/nc71625585.php ?
<grantbow> probably
<grantbow> pleia2 did you get that from a list? map isn't showing that one yet
<akk> The one grantbow pasted says 9:42 am but the color is for "last day", not "last hour" *confused*
<pleia2> grantbow: I clicked on the us map http://earthquake.usgs.gov/earthquakes/recenteqsus/ then kept clicking toward the red thing
<pleia2> 3 clicks in it gets you to the event page
<grantbow> so recent gets update before the one I linked. makes sense.
<akk> USGS didn't send me any notifications. I must have some address registered with them that I didn't move to the new ISP.
<grantbow> akk, the blue ones were last night.
<grantbow> dented/tweeted as K6CBK, my second ID I just started
<nhaines> YokoZar: Great blog post!  I liked it.  Sorry about the interview though....
<YokoZar> nhaines: I hadn't even asked for a job, heh
<nhaines> YokoZar: ninja interview!
<YokoZar> nhaines: yeah pretty much
<nhaines> YokoZar: well, at least you know you won't fall for that again, hehe.
<pleia2> I've had a couple of those, I always manage to botch them before I realize what's going on
<pleia2> it's annoying
<YokoZar> nhaines: pleia2: I think the secret is to not answer calls from strangers unless you're awake
<nhaines> haha
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> but my problem is confidence, I build it all up for interviews but not casual conversation
<pleia2> so I think I'm having a casual conversation and being all modest... doh!
<YokoZar> It's a trap!
<nhaines> It took a while to realize that LUGs and speaking deals were Serious Business even if I *was* just doing them because I liked to.  :)
<pleia2> yeah, I always have my pro, non-shy hat on at those now
<pleia2> and I learned that when an acquaintance asks you out to lunch you need to drink confidence juice first
<pleia2> may be nothing, but just in case..!
<YokoZar> hahaha
<YokoZar> pleia2: I know you didn't intend it that way but "confidence juice" reads an awful lot like "profuse amounts of alcohol"
<pleia2> hahaha
<nhaines> hahaha
<pleia2> well, that works too
<YokoZar> I wouldn't know
<pleia2> stops me from being so shy anyway
<nhaines> Went bowling a couple of months ago and got some Jameson from the bar.  When my coworkers asked what I was drinking I told them and said "It tastes like courage."
<pleia2> hehe
<YokoZar> The other surprise job interview is all these parties I've been invited to in Silicon Valley lately.  Everyone's got a startup...
<nhaines> pleia2: It makes me sing better too.
<YokoZar> nhaines: Disagree.  It makes you sing, period.
<nhaines> YokoZar: I've always thought I sounded better.  So that's proof!  ;)
<YokoZar> Man one of my least favorite things is playing Rock Band with drunk people...
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> Yay, I'm testing U1 Files 1.0.3 for Android.  :)
<philipballew> steve jobs just resigned. the fate of apple will now be un-determined.
<sn9> uncertainty is awesome
<ryaxnb> i think apple will be ok
<MArkDude> We all kniw that Skynet will eventually take control of Apple - using technilogy from the Goog of course
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-25
<grantbow_> welcome george_
<george_> your there!
<grantbow_> yes indeed
<DarkwingDuck> For some strange reason Grant has been around here more often.
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<grantbow_> :P
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, find a location yet? or are we a no-go?
<DarkwingDuck> We will be a go. I'll know more tomorrow.
<pleia2> in DarkwingDuck's dining room \o/
<pleia2> ;)
<DarkwingDuck> If needed... Something like that.
<DarkwingDuck> I have a really really small apt though.
<pleia2> I had an ubuntu lan party at my house once
<pleia2> we drank a lot, there's a video
<DarkwingDuck> I don't have that big of a place but, I'll have something tomorrow
<DarkwingDuck> I hope. LOL
<philipballew> no worries DarkwingDuck, just figured id plan my schedule. im gonna have to drive 10 hours tomorrow so will be in the area again. just find a unprotected wifi house and set up tables outside. lol
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<philipballew> should be good!!
<pleia2> lol
 * philipballew would offer his room. but 10x10 and a dorm environment with showers might be a bad idea 
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, you guys have a meeting room there that doesn't cost an arm and a leg?
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, I called and looked into it. but nothing at all. they like to keep things locked down there. its odd if you ask me
<philipballew> i wonder if a tech buissness in the area would let us use a room for free
<philipballew> *business
<pleia2> a lot of universities only allow things that are students only
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, we are considered non-profit right?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: depends, some places require you to be a registered non-profit and ask for your EIN#, some accept us as a "club" that isn't selling anything
<DarkwingDuck> I'll call and ask.
<pleia2> for Solano Stroll we actually needed a non-profit number, so we team up with partimus for that
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.sdfoundation.org/AboutUs/CommunityMeetingSpace.aspx
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> might also do a call to the mailing list to see if any SD folks know/have a space
<DarkwingDuck> Did that... Got a lot of "Ubuntu? Ewwwww" replies.
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, can we use the sd lug space?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: the ubuntu-us-ca list :)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh that one LOL
<pleia2> no jam discussions there at all!
<philipballew> libraries often have rental rooms
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, chaching.
<DarkwingDuck> *Cha ching.
<philipballew> the lug near me meets in a library
<DarkwingDuck> 50 bucks an hour with library.
<philipballew> but we pay taxes!
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.sandiego.gov/public-library/services/meet.fee.shtml
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to call the SF Foundation tomorrow.
<DarkwingDuck> *SD Foundation
<philipballew> we are non profit though in some ways though
<pleia2> well, in the sense that we have no profit :)
<pleia2> but not in legal terms, and a lot of places require you to be legally registered
<pleia2> particularly venues which have liability concerns
<philipballew> what would it take to register as one?
<pleia2> a few thousand dollars and an accountant to handle our taxes
<pleia2> it's very expensive to get started, and you get in serious trouble if you don't keep your books and taxes in order
<DarkwingDuck> and as a club... It's kinda one of those strange things that muddles the lines.
<philipballew> theres probably an accountant on the loco who can do some "under the table" work and get it for free :)
<pleia2> philipballew: we don't want to go down that road, it's seriously awful
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah...
<pleia2> even if we had the few thousand dollars to get things rolling, it's not worth it
<DarkwingDuck> esp if the IRS decides to check up on us and the "under the table" accountant doesn't want to stick his neck out.
<pleia2> I've been the point man on all partimus accounting stuff these past few months, it's unfun
<DarkwingDuck> I'll call SD Foundation tomorrow and see what we can do. Because that sounds like a good deal if they will work with us.
<pleia2> good luck :)
<philipballew> sounds good1
<DarkwingDuck> But for now, I sleep.
<pleia2> good night!
<DarkwingDuck> Night guys
<philipballew> pleia2, sounds like a pain to be an accountant for them
<pleia2> philipballew: mostly it's getting everyone going in the right direction - you need to review the bylaws of the non-profit to make sure you're fulfilling all obligations and going through proper proccedures when you set up bank accounts, signers and things
<pleia2> making sure all donations are properly funneled, keeping track of them all, sending donors receipts for their tax exemptions
<pleia2> and then jumping through the IRS hoops because they change the tax forms every year
<philipballew> our tax system is way to compacted
<pleia2> ok, time for me to head toward bed too
<pleia2> night all
<philipballew> night!
<bkerensa> gnight
<philipballew> this channel is dead after midnight
 * kdub_ ponders san diego ubuntu hour soon...
<kdub_> where is philballew when you need 'im :P
<pleia2> last night he said he's driving down late next week
<kdub_> yeah, school is starting back up soon
 * pleia2 nods
<jdeslip_> So, how are people getting to the Picnic on Saturday.  Can I get a ride with anyone? Or meet up at BART with anyone?
<pleia2> jdeslip_: if you want to get to montgomery street bart around 9:30 we have a free space in our car
<jdeslip_> pleia2: That would probably work
<bkerensa> =o
<bkerensa> Montgomery Street Bart? Thats downtown SF :P how does one do a pickup there
<pleia2> I live 2 blocks from there
<bkerensa> oh that makes sense
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I just dont see it being easy to park on Market or Montgomery to pick someone up :D
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you think beer at a Global Jam is a good idea? PuppetLabs offered a keg in addition to their soda fountain and endless water bottle supply
<nhaines> In that case, I'll be there early!
<jdeslip_> I think Beer at a global jam is a great idea ;)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Our Official Ubuntu and Server Book just arrived today
<pleia2> bkerensa: nice! I had to follow up with heather who said she'd look into ours..
<pleia2> I helped with fact checking on the ubuntu book, but it was uncredited (second time this has happened to me, boo)
<pleia2> I am far too passive :)
<nhaines> pleia2: boo!
<nhaines> Just ask for it.   I'm sure you can at least get in the appendix.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: the first time was a major oversight, this time it was "I'll check with the publisher to get you added" and it never came to anything
<bkerensa> thats horriblw
<nhaines> :(
 * pleia2 stops helping people with their books
<pleia2> :P
<nhaines> ha
<bkerensa> I got a ThermaPak thingy for my laptop and its supposed to keep it cooler then a fan based cooler idk? Anyone have experience with these crystal pads
<nhaines> bkerensa: do you notice any difference?
<bkerensa> nhaines: I just put it under but I'm gonna monitor temps
<nhaines> Well, that's a start.  :)
<bkerensa> supposedly it has crystals that melt into gel and then the design of the ridges suck heat out and then when its off it turns back into crystals
<nhaines> Sounds sciency.  :D
<bkerensa> Yeah I guess... they need to make a giant one for my bed when the summer occurs it melts and keeps me cool :D
<nhaines> haha
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> In fact is there a patent for that!
<nhaines> Anyway, I think as long as someone's willing to check ID, a keg at a Global Jam isn't a bad idea.
<philipballew> nhaines, if your under 21 are you still allowed to attend?
<pleia2> and take keys away if needed :) (you can get in trouble if someone gets into an accident after leaving your place/event)
<nhaines> pleia2: that too!  :)
<nhaines> philipballew: it's not my event, but I would run one that way.
<pleia2> the only time we've had beer at events is actually at breweries and the like (we still watch out for each other, but strictly speaking the venue bears the legal burden)
<pleia2> but that's partially because beer isn't allowed at other venues ;)
<philipballew> when I was at scale they had that night party and the staff on 3 different occasions offered me a cup from their keg. I laughed
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> the legal stuff may sound paranoid, but I come from pennsylvania, which had cops show up to our Intrepid release party
<nhaines> At SCaLE last year, I think it was, I watched Jono drink 3 Jaegerbombs.  Man.  :)
<kdub_> the /cops/ showed up?
<nhaines> pleia2: oh, really?  Did you offer them a can too?
<pleia2> *bombs++
<pleia2> nhaines: we offered them a CD :)
<pleia2> the story: http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=1345
<nhaines> haha  :)
<philipballew> those geeks know how to party pleia2
<kdub_> hey philipballew, was thinking about an ubuntu hour down here sometime soon
<pleia2> philipballew: it was all a strange misunderstanding
<philipballew> kdub_, im down, when and where did you have in mind?
<philipballew> pleia2, but i assume you offered the cops free ubuntu cd's :)
<pleia2> philipballew: yep!
<nhaines> pleia2: I typed the URL on my laptop in as princessleia.om, which would be a great TLD for a party recipe site (hint, hint)
<sn9> om?
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> sn9: yup.
<pleia2> nhaines: alas, looks like they don't offer second level registration
<sn9> party recipe mantra?
<pleia2> we had someone get into a car accident *before* a party once, totaled his car, he was ok, still came to the party as his car got towed :)
<DarkwingDuck> That's dedication.
<nhaines> pleia2: aww.
<nhaines> Ubuntu font on these auditing slips I use to annotate calls is so much more readable than Times New Roman.  :)
<MArkDude> paulproteus: know of anyone that might be interested in seeing storyline to a dark comic that is being crowdsourced?
<paulproteus> I don't quite understand the question.
<paulproteus> What makes the comic "dark" -- having to do with death?
<paulproteus> If it's being crowdsourced, anyone can see the story line so far, right?
<paulproteus> I do have some friends who like fanfic.
<paulproteus> Conoisseurs of it, even.
<paulproteus> So MArkDude, probably -- can you say more?
<jdeslip_> exit
<MArkDude> Sure paulproteus are you on +?
<MArkDude> I have list on FB and +
<paulproteus> I'm not currently.
<MArkDude> NExt week we will have a public document with it
<MArkDude> FB?
<paulproteus> Yeah.
<paulproteus> I'm Asheesh Laroia there.
<paulproteus> Facebook profile name 0x70096AD1
<pleia2> put on the shirt I wore at scale, it's too big \o/
<pleia2> (I've lost about 15lbs since then)
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot!
<pleia2> sadly I did it with diet and exercise, boring boring :)
<MArkDude> added you paulproteus
<MArkDude> once you accept I can tag you in note
<MArkDude> it will be more accesible for others to read
<MArkDude> http://diglebowski.deviantart.com/#/d47godi
<nhaines> pleia2: congrats!  :)
<nhaines> Ooh, I just learned about the Alt-Tab, Alt-Down feature of Unity task switcher in Oneiric.  :D
<pleia2> 11.10 unity is looking really nice (this means a lot coming from me)
<nhaines> I have not been impressed, but since Enter will now launch an application after a search, and it'll default to the Home view every time, all will be well.
 * nhaines impatiently waits for the new default wallpaper.
<nhaines> Also I am upset that Ubuntu Mono hasn't been hinted and we don't have it as the Live CD menu/GRUB/virtual console/GNOME monospace font by default.
<nhaines> In fact, I'm about to reboot for the update that enables all that (minus Ubuntu Mono stuffs).
<nhaines> Wow, that new Ubuntu Software Center icon is something else.  :)
<MArkDude> paulproteus:  >> https://www.facebook.com/note.php?&note_id=10150287465394130
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-26
<MarkDude> aaditya:  time for a phonecall?
<paulproteus> pleia2: Congrats on that!
<aaditya> MarkDude: just got back from the LP planning meeting.
<aaditya> not that you're here to get hilighted.
<aaditya> hi pleia2!
<aaditya> Ubuntu California has been assigned tables at the Linux Picnic. In case there's a preference for a different spot, please do let me know.
<aaditya> http://www.linuxpicnic.org/twiki/bin/view/Picnix20/TableLayout
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/2011/aug/18/san-diego-open-source-software-makers-meet-and-gee/
<DarkwingDuck> Why did I NOT know about this?
<philipballew> not sure, but I just saw it when searching for sodtware freedom day events in sd
<philipballew> looked more up your ally then mine
<DarkwingDuck> BINGO
<philipballew> Nice!
<grantbow> aaditya: thanks
<DarkwingDuck> Now I have a working calander of what's going on.
<DarkwingDuck> calendar
<philipballew> looks like a good enough networking type thing
<aaditya> grantbow: you're welcome
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, It became more then that...
<DarkwingDuck> Following the link trail I found this... http://www.sdtechscene.org/
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, ^^
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, There are a few venues I found from here... Will be calling tomorrow and seeing what's up with them and see if we can't get some steady flow for twice a month Ubuntu Hours.
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, You still about?
<DarkwingDuck> BRB Smoke
<DarkwingDuck> Back
<philipballew> hit me DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.swaysd.com/index.asp I'm going to call and ensure that it's free tomorrow.
<DarkwingDuck> I got it from here.
<DarkwingDuck> There are two more if that one doesn't work out. http://www.sdtechscene.org/venues/
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, ^^
<philipballew> I likr the hippness of these
<philipballew> *like
<philipballew> they seem good
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, plus they are tech friendly.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to try the one at Horton Plaza first.
<philipballew> looks good. would this place work for a global jam?
<DarkwingDuck> Then Mission Valley then Hillcrest.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to ask tomorrow.
<DarkwingDuck> Your link provided it all :D
<philipballew> my wasting hours on the Internet actually did something good for once
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<DarkwingDuck> You see this calendar? http://www.sdtechscene.org/
<philipballew> i didnt even see that. shoot. thats awesome
<philipballew> so someone can get the global jame and or hour put on this
<philipballew> *jam
<DarkwingDuck> I will
<philipballew> your the man!
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to set these things up tomorrow.
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking, 1st and 3rd Tues or 2nd and 4th?
<DarkwingDuck> For the Hours?
 * bkerensa is trying to think of how to go about getting local schools in oregon to use Ubuntu
<philipballew> either works for me
<philipballew> but what about kevin DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> I'm waiting for him to text me back.
<DarkwingDuck> Don't know if he is sleeping at 930p
<philipballew> he is online according to xchat
<DarkwingDuck> kdub_, You about?
<philipballew> guess he went to bed
<DarkwingDuck> Bugger, I'll call him tomorrow.
<DarkwingDuck> Wait, I don't have his number... It was a different Kevin.
<philipballew> hows the gj planning going? DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> Phil, you have a number for Kevin?
<DarkwingDuck> philipballew, Calling Sway tomorrow to see if I can have it for the 3rd
<philipballew> yeah. let me pm it to you
<philipballew> sounds good with swat
<philipballew> *sway
<philipballew> there it is
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, Only think I'm worried about is cost of drinks etc.
<DarkwingDuck> and if they charge for space.
<philipballew> what would the charge be you think?
<philipballew> is it 21 plus?
<DarkwingDuck> Dunno, I'll find out tomorrow and text/email you
<DarkwingDuck> That's the other thing.
 * philipballew has a year till the cops cant chase him down for drinking
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<philipballew> but i wouldnt imagine it being
<DarkwingDuck> It *is* a night club
<DarkwingDuck> So, if not, I like this idea of this place... http://www.cafelibertalia.com/wordpress/
<DarkwingDuck> It's a cafe (I like that idea) it's downtown (hillcrest) and a geek hall.
<philipballew> hillcrest is a nice area
<DarkwingDuck> Plus, the drinks are cheap http://www.cafelibertalia.com/wordpress/menu/
<philipballew> well what the sd ubuntu hour needs is two things. advertisment and then consistenty. kevin probably has some ideas as well
<philipballew> but DarkwingDuck thats just my opinion
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, I have an in with the LUG plus this tech calendar and a few other ideas up my sleeve.
<DarkwingDuck> Kevin is on his way to IRC>
<philipballew> your foot in the door could be the way to get it going. nice!
<DarkwingDuck> Hey Kevin
<kdub__> hola
<kdub__> my nicks are confusing, hold on a min. still here
<DarkwingDuck> kdub__, Found these, am going to call for more info tomorrow. http://www.sdtechscene.org/venues/http://www.sdtechscene.org/venues/
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.sdtechscene.org/venues/
<DarkwingDuck> oops
<kdub__> interrupted my compiz hacks....
<DarkwingDuck> lol
<kdub__> oh hey, that's a convienent list though
<DarkwingDuck> That site is epic
<DarkwingDuck> Once we figure out a constent meeting dates/times I'm going to add us to the list.
<kdub__> sd tech scene were featured in the san diego union tribune recently
<kdub__> sounds good to me
<philipballew> ^ ay
<DarkwingDuck> I want to hold twice a month... whats best for you?
<kdub__> i would say weekends, but they've been booked lately
<kdub__> probably a weeknight for a bit
<kdub__> afterwork
<DarkwingDuck> I was looking at this place for a venue.
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.cafelibertalia.com/
<philipballew> weekends do good for me as well id needed. but in the week evenings probably work best for most i would say
<DarkwingDuck> after 6p the meters go away.
<DarkwingDuck> Kev, what day of the week would work better for you?
<DarkwingDuck> I was looking at tues?
<kdub__> tuesday is probably ok
<philipballew> anything but friday probably would go well
<DarkwingDuck> 1st and 3rd or 2nd and 4th?
<kdub__> doesnt matter much to me
<kdub__> 1st and 3rd tuesdays
<kdub__> cleared with the chica as well :D
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, my wife just gave a nod.
<DarkwingDuck> or, 2nd and 3rd.
<philipballew> my wife gave me the nod to. were good here
<DarkwingDuck> No wait.. I'm looking at the schedule.
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.cafelibertalia.com/calendar/month.php?year=2011&month=09
<DarkwingDuck> 6th (1st tues) is book for them.
<kdub__> alright, 2nd and 4th then
<DarkwingDuck> We will plan the 1st and 3rd tuesday starting in oct.
<DarkwingDuck> Sept will just have the 3rd tuesday.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll see about getting it on the 3rd from like 5-8
<kdub__> are these places that we have to call or something?
<DarkwingDuck> I'm going to do that tomorrow.
<DarkwingDuck> then I'm going to get us on this list http://www.sdtechscene.org/
<philipballew> are these places where new people would come
<DarkwingDuck> I think so. I'll also see if they have a bulletin board.
<DarkwingDuck> It looks like geek girls meet there too.
<DarkwingDuck> Plus isa a cafe/computer cafe
<DarkwingDuck> *its a
<DarkwingDuck> So, they seem to loke the geek people.
<kdub__> yeah, sounds good to me
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, I'll make it happen tomorrow.
<kdub__> sounds good!
<DarkwingDuck> I might stop by and take a look at it.
<DarkwingDuck> But, it looks epic.
<philipballew> let me know if you need any help. ill be around
<DarkwingDuck> Plus Kevin, the drinks are cheap!
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.cafelibertalia.com/wordpress/menu/
<kdub__> hah, always nice
<DarkwingDuck> I'll call and let you guys know tomorrow.
<DarkwingDuck> Kevin, are they hiring over there?
<kdub__> hiring over at qualcomm?
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<kdub__> i'll check... looking for graphics whiz's for sure
<kdub__> what capacity? i've now told 2 people i will
<DarkwingDuck> My stuff is on linkedin
<DarkwingDuck> http://www.linkedin.com/pub/david-wonderly/2b/26a/7a2
<DarkwingDuck> YES!
<DarkwingDuck> Looks like I'll be helping organize SCaLE
<philipballew> ^ nice!
<kdub__> thats great :D
<pleia2> aaditya: thanks!
<pleia2> aaditya: our tables look good, thanks :)
<pleia2> I picked up bungees, orange duct tape and plastic orange tablecloths tonight :)
<aaditya> sounds good!
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, how many banners do we have these days?
 * kdub__ departs
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: the ubuntu california one and the generic new branding one we just got from canonical
<DarkwingDuck> How generic is generic?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: giant, orange, says ubuntu :)
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/5879531327/
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, Think I could get that one down here for events?
<DarkwingDuck> Or, one of them?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: we ship them back and forth for events, so if you have a booth/table event we'll ship one down
<DarkwingDuck> Jam?
<DarkwingDuck> NM
<DarkwingDuck> I'll let you know when we finally have an event in SD.
<DarkwingDuck> :P
<pleia2> I could try, I don't have a tube big enough for the generic ubuntu one yet
<DarkwingDuck> Don't worry about it...
 * DarkwingDuck has an idea
<pleia2> we have the solano stroll on the 11th, will probably use the california one for that
 * DarkwingDuck nods
<DarkwingDuck> The venue I'm looking at for Ubuntu Hours has a projector. :D
<DarkwingDuck> I'll just project a banner.
<pleia2> nice!
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, http://www.cafelibertalia.com/wordpress/
<DarkwingDuck> From the way it looks I might be able to live stream hours :D
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: oh nice
<DarkwingDuck> plus, the coffee is cheap!
<pleia2> even better :)
<philipballew> DarkwingDuck, stream hours? :)
<DarkwingDuck> Why not?
<philipballew> i dont see a reason. It seems really cool
<philipballew> what would that look like?
<DarkwingDuck> have like a 30 min talk each week on a different subject then 30 min of hacking/helping people.
<DarkwingDuck> Bribe Jono to fly down to SD :P:P
<pleia2> haha, he doesn't even come to our events!
<philipballew> id be down. we need to make him come!!!
<pleia2> philipballew: coming out to the linux picnic saturday?
<philipballew> pleia2, will be in sd then. :)
<pleia2> ah ok, have a safe trip then!
<philipballew> driving off at 4am tomorow
<pleia2> nice
<pleia2> should get some sleep :)
 * philipballew should probably start packing
<pleia2> lol
<DarkwingDuck> Ok, sleep time.
<DarkwingDuck> Night guys
<nhaines> philipballew: drive safe!
<philipballew> just set up my ubuntu server here so i can have an offsite server to deal with the schools crappy Internet
<philipballew> nhaines, its not to long of a drive. but the gap of sacramento to the grape vine is pretty boring
<sn9> if boring bothers you, take 99
<philipballew> is it as fast
<sn9> no
<sn9> not by any stretch
<philipballew> yeah. fresno is always there to stop at
<sn9> chinese restaurants in fresno still have "chop suey" on the menu
<philipballew> wonder why...
<sn9> people there like it
<aaditya> At the Linux Picnic, there is extra space kept aside for an Install Fest if there's enough volunteers willing to run one.
<bkerensa> .
<philipballew> thats deep bkerensa
<bkerensa> i was testing to see if anyone is awake
<bkerensa> :P
<philipballew> well you found me!
<bkerensa> and now I must fall asleep :P
<bkerensa> :)
<pleia2> hurricanes--
<bkerensa> pleia2: Far away
<pleia2> bkerensa: I am a sysadmin for a company on the east coast and I'm on call this weekend
<pleia2> so, not far away :(
<bkerensa> pleia2: 0.0 I thought you live in the Bay Area
 * bkerensa is confused
<pleia2> I do, I telecommute
<bkerensa> Oh
<pleia2> when I moved out here last year I kept my philly job
<pleia2> telecommuted when I lived there too, just saw my boss more often :)
<bkerensa> seems like a expensive arrangement for them but thats kinda cool
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> not expensive at all
<bkerensa> well don't you have Network Engineers?
<bkerensa> on-site?
<pleia2> no, we're a tiny consulting firm, mostly deploy little debian servers around philly doing firewall, mail, web
<pleia2> and manage them
<bkerensa> oh cool.... Well philly shouldnt get hit... Atleast I would hope not
<pleia2> we rarely need to send people on site, and when we do I was only that person for the first couple of years I was there, I play the senior sysadmin now, too valuable to run on site and fix things anyway
<pleia2> they're calling for 10 inches of rain in philly, it'll be a mess
<pleia2> all the supermarkets are insane :)
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> I wish all the west coast loco's could have a once a year get together
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> yeah, it's called oscon :)
<pleia2> or scale, we had quite the impressive representation at scale
<pleia2> (nhaines ran an ubucon there)
<bkerensa> cool
<nhaines> Yeah, I'm starting to plan for Ubucon at SCaLE again already.
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> So far, I mostly just plan to think about it tomorrow.  ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> I'd really like to spend some time and put some work into ubucon.org.
<nhaines> Not that static HTML and CSS isn't fun and all...
<bkerensa> \o/ You guys need to come visit your friends up in the Beaver State
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> Is that OR? A bunch of people did just visit there, for OSCON.
<bkerensa> Yeah OR
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Only people I saw from loco were from WA
<bkerensa> :D
<nhaines> I'm half afraid I'll just be reimplementing LD with ubucon.org...
<bkerensa> Surely nobody from CA Loco visited the Ubuntu booth at OSCON :o
<nhaines> On the other hand, LD is hellbent on being LoCo-only so maybe I can just do it better.
<pleia2> bkerensa: MarkDude wasn't there?
 * bkerensa coughs
<bkerensa> pleia2: Well yes but he was listed as our loco contact :) and is a fedora fanboy :P
<pleia2> well he's part of our team
<akk> LD?
<nhaines> akk: LoCo Directory
<MarkDude> I have a title bkerensa
<pleia2> even if people didn't strictly identify themselves as california members, a lot of people from california were up there
<bkerensa> pleia2: Oh :)
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I know :D
<MarkDude> North America Regional Ambadassador Mentor
<bkerensa> MarkDude: Does Chris go to Ubuntu Cali stuff ever?
<MarkDude> NO
<MarkDude> Pretty much never
<MarkDude> dates back a few years
 * MarkDude will not mention details
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I think I got 25-30 people going to global jam so far.... Now I'm just trying to get Canonical people to come out of the woods :D
<bkerensa> In fact one guy from NC Loco is coming he just moved here and is a sysadmin at my fiancee's work
<MarkDude> NC?
<MarkDude> Make usre to speak sloooooooowly
<MarkDude> trolololo
<DarkwingDuck> Holy wow.
<DarkwingDuck> That's awesome.
<DarkwingDuck> We are on for Global Jam SD
<pleia2> yay!
<DarkwingDuck> Get this...
<DarkwingDuck> I call the venue we were looking at. Come to find out the co-owner is an Ubuntu user and will support any way possible.
<pleia2> :D
<DarkwingDuck> They are freaking out about it. LOL
<pleia2> win!
<DarkwingDuck> Plus, they will post flyers in windows and advertise for us as much as possible for the Jam and we are going to start holding Ubuntu Hours twice a month.
 * DarkwingDuck goes to update the directory
<pleia2> sweet
<akk> yay!
<pleia2> jdeslip: you linked to last year's solano stroll loco directory event :)
 * pleia2 removes link for now
<DarkwingDuck> BRB, Oneiric update reboot.
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2, ping
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: pong
<DarkwingDuck> You have links for flyers for Ubuntu Cali in ungrouped SVGs?
<pleia2> ungrouped?
<DarkwingDuck> So I can edit them
<pleia2> everything I have is here:  https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california
<pleia2> yeah they're all editable
<DarkwingDuck> TY
<MarkDude> Jono you going to the picnic tomoroow
<MarkDude> ?
<MarkDude> If not- how is next tuesday to meet uo
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude, check this... http://www.sdtechscene.org/ look in Sept 3rd
<nhaines> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> nhaines: pong
<nhaines> pleia2: I got an email from someone yesterday who wanted to know if the San Francisco meetings every fourth Tuesday of the month at 6pm at the Roastery are still happening.  He wants to drop in for some installation advice.
<pleia2> nhaines: it's never been the 4th tuesday, it's the 2nd wednesday
<pleia2> (if it's listed as 4th tuesday anywhere I'd be interested to know so I can fix it)
<nhaines> pleia2: I see.  :)  Next meeting is September 14th?
<nhaines> Well, it's listed as 4th Tuesday in his email.. so I guess we should take a look, heh.
<pleia2> nhaines: yep
<pleia2> on /Hour and /CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours it's 2nd Wednesday
<pleia2> not sure where else it would be :\
<nhaines> pleia2: I'll ask him.  Sounds like he just wants someone to look over his shoulder as he installs using Wubi.  Is there anything sooner I can point him to?  He's in Berkeley.  Where's the picnic?
 * pleia2 should fix /Hour to remove notes about april and may though
 * nhaines should fix /Hour to remove mention of "every Thursdays".
<pleia2> nhaines: picnic is near mountain view so it's far from berkeley, berkeleylug.org meets on sunday, very friendly crowd :)
<pleia2> http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<pleia2> we're also having our solano stroll event in berkeley on september 11th, but it would be hard to do installs there
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/SolanoStroll2011
<pleia2> I want to go to berkeleylug on sunday, but this hurricane may ruin my weekend to the point of making that impossible
<nhaines> pleia2: blame it on the rain, yeah, yeah.
<pleia2> I wish I could laugh about it :) it's really quite annoying
<nhaines> I wanted to go hiking but there are supposed to be isolated thundershowers in the San Gabriel Mountains this weekend.
<nhaines> I'm going anyway though.  If humans don't ignore nature, who will?
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> servers don't fix themselves :(
<bkerensa> pleia2: Does Google still have the nametag make in their visitor lounge?
<pleia2> bkerensa: I'm not familiar with the visitor lounge
<bkerensa> oh
<pleia2> but visitors do still need to sign in and wear a nametag
<bkerensa> Yeah :)
<bkerensa> At Intel they just give you a plastic badge with rfid embedded
<DarkwingDuck> Well, this is strange.
<DarkwingDuck> There we go.
<DarkwingDuck> Jam notices sent.
<DarkwingDuck> *rubs eyes*
<DarkwingDuck> It's on the Calendar for http://www.sdtechscene.org/ and http://www.cafelibertalia.com/calendar/month.php
<DarkwingDuck> Will be printing flyers and getting them out in the next couple days.
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: there is a message in the ml queue, delete or let through?
<pleia2> (I see a similar one went through)
<DarkwingDuck> The one in the queue has the flyer... Can you put that through too?
<pleia2> not in love with sending attachments via the mailing list
<pleia2> how big is it?
<pleia2> ah, 151325 bytes
<pleia2> 150k is ok
<pleia2> still, we shouldn't make a habit of it, flyers really should be uploaded to the wiki or put into bzr
<DarkwingDuck> Don't worry about it then. :)
<pleia2> it's already let through
<DarkwingDuck> Loco Contacts put it through :P:P
<DarkwingDuck> I think...
<DarkwingDuck> Thanks Lyz... I wont do it again.
<pleia2> no, they didn't
<DarkwingDuck> NM
 * DarkwingDuck grins
<DarkwingDuck> Now, to get everything else ready
 * pleia2 picked up flowers! http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6083387363/
<pleia2> for picnic tomorrow :)
<DarkwingDuck> I saw that :)
<pleia2> now I need to make cookie dough for the android cookies
<bkerensa> DarkwingDuck: You should e-mail LinuxJournal they will list the event too :)
<nhaines> DarkwingDuck: that flyer should've been a PDF not a PNG!
<DarkwingDuck> nhaines, You are correct.
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<nhaines> Inkscape these days doesn't leave much excuse.  :)
<DarkwingDuck> LOL Very very true.
<DarkwingDuck> You want to make a trip to SD?
<nhaines> I am considering it!
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome!
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: thanks for saving us from a jamless cycle :)
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<DarkwingDuck> bkerensa, Thanks for the heads up.
<grantbow> jono isn't doing one?
<pleia2> grantbow: I haven't heard anything from him
<pleia2> and nothing in the loco directory
<grantbow> k
<pleia2> sorry about the dagobah outage, ramhost typical suckiness
<DarkwingDuck> Maybe I can talk jono to coming to San Diego.
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<DarkwingDuck> They like music at the cafe. LOL
<pleia2> lol
<DarkwingDuck> twitter, FB, Blogs and G+ all spammed. We are having a Jam :D
<pleia2> :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-27
 * bkerensa has thermal gel all over his hands ecky
<pleia2> you're not supposed to get it all over your hands :)
<MarkDude> DarkwingDuck: you like dark comics?
<DarkwingDuck> MarkDude, Yes
 * MarkDude is bugging anyone and everyone for feedback and ideas.
<MarkDude> share on FB or +?
<DarkwingDuck> +
<DarkwingDuck> I'm logged in there.
<MarkDude> Just shared it
<MarkDude> Its a bit heavy
<MarkDude> feedback is wanted- we are shooting more pics on Tuesday maybe
<DarkwingDuck> I'll read through it tonight.
<MarkDude> Cool, interesting start to story I hope
<DarkwingDuck> XD
<DarkwingDuck> Today I finished setting up the Jam
<philipballew> the one time I go onto ask ubuntu they are ofline...
<jdeslip> pleia2 Should I meet you by The Roastery tomorrow
<jdeslip> ?
<pleia2> jdeslip: yep, just give me a call when you get close
<pleia2> jdeslip: mind holding a vase w/ flowers or a cookie sheet of android cookies on the ride down? :)
<jdeslip> no problem
<pleia2> cool
<jdeslip> pleia2 - i dont think i have your number.
<pleia2> 610-952-7370
<pleia2> don't worry if you're a few minutes late, I'm sure I'll be dragging MJ and his friend out of the condo tomorrow morning :)
<pleia2> we're the only ones bringing stuff, so as long as the table is set up by 11 when the picnic starts I think we're good
<jdeslip> great thanks.  ill try to be there around 9:30 i dont lind waiting
<pleia2> thanks
<jdeslip> ok. im off to bed now.
<pleia2> night :)
 * pleia2 doublechecks list for picnic
<MarkDude> Too early to be up
<pleia2> +1
<pleia2> you coming down for the picnic?
<jledbetter> Since I'm stuck here for a few days, I'm thinking about it. Gonna see how far I get with work that I was supposed to do yesterday. :D
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> I made droid cookies!
 * MarkDude only has some media and SWAg
<pleia2> a friend of ours is stuck here a bit longer too, she's flying out monday morning instead of tomorrow
<MarkDude> mmmmmm coooookies
<MarkDude> C is for cookie, that's godd enough for me >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BovQyphS8kA
<MarkDude> good
<MarkDude> Chris will be here in a few- then we are heading down to Sunnyvale
<pleia2> cool, we're heading out the door now
 * MarkDude would rather arrive at say noon or so
<jledbetter> Cool
<pleia2> we're going to be late :( sorry all
<MarkDude> mee too
 * akk is picnicing vicariously through you guys, so have fun for me!
<MarkDude> Hmmmm Dubs is going to be late
<MarkDude> Late start for Fedorans
<MarkDude> plus we have no cookies
<regularjo> I have been trying to create a data CD using Brasero. Previously, I have  successfully used Brasero to copy a CD to a blank CD using “burn image” But now in trying to create a data CD, after the software scans and looks like things are working fine, the end result is a dialog box saying the files may be corrupted. I cannot open the new CD. I was recently told I had to format the CD first, but I don't see anywhere in Brase
<regularjo> ro for that option. Does anyone have a suggestion?
<sn9> try a different blank
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-08-28
<MarkDude> aaditya: and I were talking about how we are looking forward to your posts from Africa grantbow
<grantbow> MarkDude, aaditya: cool! thanks guys. the linuxpicnic.org was great. Lots of pics available from the twitter streams http://twitter.com/linuxpicnic
<MarkDude> Cool deal- I will post mine later
<MarkDude> going to rock the eff out right now
 * aaditya checks out the pics.
<aaditya> grantbow: awesome stuff!
<MarkDude> aaditya: 's name is now changed to BADatYA
<MarkDude> XD
 * dragon rawrs.
<DarkwingDuck> How was the picnic?
<bkerensa> hm is linuxpicnic a geeknic?
 * DarkwingDuck rubs eyes
<bkerensa> pleia2: Pretty cool pics you guys took... Nice cookies :D
<pleia2> bkerensa: thanks :)
<bkerensa> Did a lot of people attend?
<pleia2> bkerensa: and no, linuxpicnic isn't a geeknic, geeknic is much more broad and run by different people (geeknic is a freenode thing, linuxpicnic is a silicon valley based group)
<pleia2> not sure how many but yeah a bunch, lots of ham radio folks, a fedora booth
<bkerensa> :D cool.... Yeah I saw mark was in a pic at the Fedora booth :P
<pleia2> yeah he mostly ran that booth
<bkerensa> pleia2: How much did the loco have to pay for the big orange banner and table cloth? I need to get us a kit soon we have two events coming up
<pleia2> bkerensa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAtConferences/ApprovedTeamGift
<pleia2> it's the gift for becoming an approve team
<bkerensa> oh cool
<pleia2> the california banner itself was like $100
<pleia2> in past years we just used $1 cheap plastic table covers: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/sets/72157624782020058/
<bkerensa> pleia2: Hmm yeah that might work :)
<pleia2> you can usually find orange ones at dollar stores, I picked some up at target (2 for $3)
<pleia2> actually, this was our first event with the new banner and tablecloth :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yeah I think I might need to hit up a party supply during OSCON me and MarkDude went to dollar store and they didnt have too many Orange anything :) plenty of Fedora blue though
<pleia2> target lacked orange baloons, that was sad
<bkerensa> pleia2: Luckily until we get approved I got Memorex to donate us some CD-R's plus I bought two 50 spindles yesterday =o
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> I miss target
<pleia2> nice :)
<philipballew> hey! whats a way to kill x server or just boot into the cli mode?
<regularjo> Using Brasero to create a data CD, if I do not check the box "Burn the image directly w/o saving to disc' the application successfully writes to the CD, but if I do check the box, at the end I get a corrupted files message and the new CD won't open. I reached this conclusion by trial and error; then I look for help on the issue, but have not found any. Does anyone know why the process doesn't work for me when i burn the image
<regularjo>  directly without saving to disc?
<pleia2> I probably won't be around tonight for the meeting (MJ is flying east and the airports are a mess, I would have made it previously but the schedule is all changed)
<pleia2> jdeslip is also unavailable, and it doesn't actually need to be an official leader-person running the meeting
<pleia2> anyone want to run it? :)
<pleia2> it's easy, there's nothing on the agenda so we just say "who has announcements?" and people say their things and then we wrap up
<jdeslip> Nobody is awake this early on a Sunday :)
<pleia2> oh right, I'm just awake because I'm doing hurricane cleanup :)
<pleia2> I wish my boss would come home so we could go to berkeley lug, but it's not looking hopeful
<jdeslip> no worries
<pleia2> oh actually, I will be around for the meeting!
<pleia2> MJ says we don't need to leave until 8 tonight to drop him off
<jdeslip> With any luck, the meeting won't go until 8 :)
 * DarkwingDuck really dislikes the wiki
<jyo> So grantbow is in Africa right now?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-20
<bkerensa> pleia2: your book should be there today or tomorrow :) looks like its in the upscale suburb of Richmond
<bkerensa> ;p
<pleia2> :D
<philballew> Richmond is a nice place.
<philballew> Do these bugs cause West Nile virus? I'm pretty concerned about that.
<pleia2> bkerensa: received! thanks :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-21
<bkerensa> pleia2: I nuked someone from Planet Ubuntu (At their request) not sure what the procedure is for this
<bkerensa> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~planet-ubuntu/config/main/revision/1562
<darthrobot> Title: [~planet-ubuntu/config/main : revision 1562]
<bkerensa> their feed was spamming planet every 15 mins
<pleia2> bkerensa: he emailed me too "I tried to just remove myself from the config, but was unable to do so. Would you be able to just remove my blog from there?"
<pleia2> thanks for taking care of it :)
<bkerensa> ok
<pleia2> no cloudflare for the jam :( they only do weekday events
<pleia2> bkerensa: any other suggestions? :)
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> pleia2: not off the top of my head let me think on it
<pleia2> thanks
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-22
<tbocs> join #ubuntu-classroom
<tbocs> sorry ...
<pleia2> our global jam will be at the wikimedia office!
<pleia2> met one of their people last night at balug, and he offered when I asked the group for space suggestions :)
 * pleia2 will send out more formal details once all firmed up
<bkerensa> pleia2: oh damn
<bkerensa> I should have suggested that or Mozilla
<bkerensa> I could have got you guys into Mozilla's office in SF
 * bkerensa facepalms
<pleia2> wikimedia is closer to where I live ;)
<pleia2> they're at 149 new montgomery, I'm at 199
<bkerensa> Yeah  Moz is at 2 Harrison St
<bkerensa> let me know if you need to use that space in the future
<pleia2> bkerensa: ah, still within walking distance for me then ;) I'll let you know, thanks
<pleia2> welcome andrew_wmf
<andrew_wmf> hi, thx
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-23
<pleia2> jtatum: still on for an ubuntu hour tonight? planning on making a loco.ubuntu.com entry for it? (I'm getting ready to tweet about it)
<pleia2> jtatum: also, how are you on cds? want me to bring some down?
<jtatum> pleia2: hi :) added at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1920/detail/ - CDs would be good, I don't have any 12.04
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu Hour: Mountain View/Silicon Valley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<jledbetter> Was hoping to ping James before it to see if he had any extra little penguins. Coworker fell in love with mine so was going to see if I could get her her own.
<jyo> Mt. View Ubuntu Hour is... today?
<pleia2> it is!
<pleia2> do you have any more penguins?
<jyo> let me check
<pleia2> 10:40:56 < jledbetter> Was hoping to ping James before it to see if he had any extra little penguins. Coworker fell in love with mine so was going to see if I could get her her own.
<pleia2> :)
<jledbetter> yep! thanks :) Meeting central all up in here.
<jyo> I could probably bring 3-4.
<jledbetter> Cool. Thanks. :) I just need one but that could help identify the table. I am not wearing my Ubuntu shirt today. Forgot :(
<pleia2> I'll wear my purple one
<pleia2> and I'm bringing CDs :)
<jledbetter> Great! Thanks :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-24
<greg-g> are we doing a SFD? http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [Software Freedom Day - SFD Home]
<pleia2> no one has made any plans for it afaik
<pleia2> with global jam the weekend before I've been pretty preoccupied with that
<greg-g> ahh, didn't make that connection
<pleia2> I also emailed jack about the solano stroll, I don't think we're doing that either (it's on the 9th and I haven't heard any plans)
<philballew> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57498424-37/breaking-verdict-in-apple-samsung-trial-imminent/
<darthrobot> Title: [Breaking: Verdict in Apple-Samsung trial imminent | Apple - CNET News]
<philballew> Always here to report first
<philballew> #ImThatAwesome
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-25
<pleia2> philballew: that's disappointing
<philballew> yeah, what are you gonna do though pleia2 ...
<Corey> Anyone heading to LinuxCon next year?
<toddc> you mean plan past tomorrow?
<Corey> No kidding.
<Corey> I realize it's "the other side of the fence," but there's a CentOS drinkup there that I'm hosting. :-)
<philballew> If someone pays my way I'll totally go.
 * greg-g waves from PLOS OA Hackathon
<greg-g> you all should come :)
<scientes> which city?
<scientes> portland?
<scientes> oooo interesting stuff
<scientes> good for you greg-g
<greg-g> scientes: SF, near embarcadero :)
<scientes> link?
<scientes> I might be going in to see america's cup stuff
<greg-g> http://oahack.wikispaces.com/
<darthrobot> [R: oahack.wikispaces.com] Title: [oahack - home]
<greg-g> and http://oahack2012.eventbrite.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Open Access Hackathon (2-Day) @ PLOS - Eventbrite]
<scientes> is this day one or two?
<scientes> and i guess i need a laptop?
<greg-g> day one
<greg-g> preferably :)
<scientes> http://imgur.com/O585V
<darthrobot> Title: [Samsung's new tablet design (after court ruling) - Imgur]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-08-26
<jbermudes> What does it mean when a partition can't be found by grub's ls but it's found by gparted on a liveCD?
<pleia2> meeting this evening :)
<pleia2> if anyone is around to help with news article summaries for the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter over in #ubuntu-news I'd appreciate it :)
<nhaines> pleia2: it is awesome but weird to see to see your portrait when I get emails from you. :) http://ubuntuone.com/4TROjJtfT2NaUvZOVUp7dz
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/png] Size: [169103]
<pleia2> nhaines: hehe
<pleia2> interesting that one is associated with my @ubuntu address
<pleia2> I never really set it up anywhere except email
<pleia2> launchpad maybe?
<nhaines> pleia2: I assumed it was your Google+ account?
<pleia2> nhaines: nope, don't have a google+ account for my @ubuntu address (or the princessleia.com account it sends from)
<pleia2> only have g+ for my pleia2@gmail account
<nhaines> pleia2: it must have auto-associated your Google+ account with your contact in my addressbook.
<pleia2> different picture on g+ account!
<pleia2> only place I still use that picture is launchpad I think :)
 * pleia2 iso testing & lion king
<nhaines> pleia2: then it is a mystery!   :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-19
<bkerensa> pleia2: I will have to try and come back soon so I can see you! :) I plan to be at Scale if you will be there
<toddc_> +1
<GNUdru> bkerensa: is that invite open for Tuesday or was that today (Monday)?
<pleia2> I think it was for Sunday
<GNUdru> oh okay, thanks pleia2
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-20
<Torikun> If your interested doing  tech support for Symantec's Linux clustering software in Mountian View, hit me up.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-21
<steevb> sup phil
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-22
<nhaines> Well, the Ubuntu Touch dash is broken but at least Smart Scopes are working now.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-23
<grantbow> uh http://money.cnn.com/2013/08/22/technology/mobile/ubuntu-edge-crowdfunding/index.html
<darthrobot> Title: [The failed Ubuntu Edge: when a good idea just isn't enough - Aug. 22, 2013]
<pleia2> grantbow: yeah, they've hit forbes and bbc a couple of times, even fox news last week, I think this is why they aren't calling it a failure :) wow press!
<grantbow> is any press bad? lol
<grantbow> headline on money.cnn.com is impressive
<pleia2> indeed
<raevol> how do i upgrade an 12.04 (lts!) ubuntu server to 12.04
<raevol> says it can't find a new release, probably because it's only looking for LTS releases...
<raevol> nevarmind
<philipballew> Just got back from dollar tree. I bought a frame for my ubuntu membership certificate.
<philipballew> Looks pretty nice.
<nhaines> Ooh, Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS was just released.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-08-25
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: August 25th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<MichaelPaoli> And, BerkeleyLUG meeting in progress - http://www.berkeleylug.com/
<darthrobot> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group]
<grantbow> let there be pizza
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-18
<Roguehorse> Good Morning
<blitz> can someone temp ban this guy
<rww> who?
<MarkDude> Who?
<blitz> poor ryax and his yo-yo connection
<blitz> I thought this was ubuntu-ot, and clogging up such a well conversed channel would have been impressive- it's not that bad here though
<MarkDude> lol
<ianorlin> hmm my logs of this channel aren't even a megabyte yet
<rww> blitz: yeah, I don't really bother with ##fix_your_connection in here unless it's egregious
<blitz> rww yeah I typed that initially thinking this was u-ot
<rww> ianorlin: yeah, it would take a few months :3
<rww> i only keep logs for one, so...
<MarkDude> ianorlin, the limited amount of chat is in relation to how small of a region we are....
<MarkDude> Snarky font implied :D
<MarkDude> There are all sorts of cool FOSS things going on statewide- let alone world wide IMHO, there is soooo much to talk about, we should need a second or third channel :)
<ianorlin> hmm tpp package was last updated in 2007 :(
<ianorlin> the sad thing is trying to goolge for it will show trans pacific partnership stuff
<nhaines> ianorlin: https://github.com/akrennmair/tpp
<darthrobot`> Title: [akrennmair/tpp · GitHub]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-20
<pleia2> so, I'm thinking this should go to socal sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql-server libxml2-dev libxslt-dev libmysqlclient-dev
<pleia2> oops
<pleia2> http://www.jorgecastro.org/2014/08/20/free-official-ubuntu-books-for-local-teams/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Free Official Ubuntu Books for Local Teams - Jorge's Stompbox]
<pleia2> I already have a pile
<pleia2> nhaines: ship to you?
 * ianorlin wonders if philipballew has extras which would provide san deigo if someone wanted if of officail ubuntu books so that would make nhaines a better recipient of the free one
<philipballew> ianorlin, the ubuntu book?
<ianorlin> from http://www.jorgecastro.org/2014/08/20/free-official-ubuntu-books-for-local-teams/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Free Official Ubuntu Books for Local Teams - Jorge's Stompbox]
<philipballew> ianorlin, I have two copies
<ianorlin> pliea2 said she has a pile in SF so give pleia2 was thinking to give it to nhaines
<philipballew> ianorlin, yeah that is cool.
<philipballew> I am fine if someone in sd wants to barrow a copy of mine around here.
<philipballew> barrow means return
<philipballew> :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-21
<nhaines> pleia2: sure!  You know the (Lake Forest) address.  :)
<nhaines> If this book I'm in negotiations on goes through I'll be donating a copy or two to the LoCo as well.
<nhaines> But shhh.  Negotiations.  :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-23
<Roguehorse> Good Afternoon
<grantbow> yo
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-08-24
<philipballew> I can send out a meeting reminder today if nobody else wants to or is busy with life things.
 * ianorlin is making a bash script that can tell you what unmet dependencies a package has from an arbitray metapackage when you can use apt-cache depends and I think others might find this useful
<MarkDude> +1 to both
<akk> It does sound useful.
<pleia2> my building was a bouncy castle last night
<akk> Excitement!
<akk> No damage, I hope, pleia2?
<pleia2> akk: no, all is well, was just a little scary
 * DonkeyHotei read that as "Excrement!"
<pleia2> I think the biggest one prior to this I felt was a 4.2 or so
<pleia2> this was a 6.0
<akk> 6.0 is definitely enough to seem "real".
<pleia2> yeah, 4s are like "big truck driving by" this was "whoa, our building is shaking"
<pleia2> philipballew: I sent out announcements, and I should be around for the meeting but I have a guest in town and our dinner plans are indeterminate
<philipballew> pleia2, alright. I should be at the meeting unless something major happens.
<pleia2> great :)
<philipballew> Hope your guest did not get scared from the earthquake :)
<pleia2> she slept through it!
<philipballew> perfect!
 * philipballew 's family all live in Napa
<akk> philipballew: Everybody okay?
<akk> I'm kind of surprised at all the damage photos I'm seeing, from a 6.0.
<philipballew> philipballew, its my 85 and 87 year old grandma and uncle and 90 year old aunt. All are alright, but most lost all their dishes and all have bookshelves that have fallen and one has lost access to a room because a cabinet fell off and is blocking the door. A few cracks on the house, but so far they have seen to damage to the foundation. I might need to go up there this week to help the clean up efforts. Though their power is out and
<philipballew>  they have shut off all the gas lines.
<philipballew> I guess maybe not all the old buildings were proofed I would guess.
<Corey> philipballew: Probably worth having an insurance inspector give it a looking over.
<philipballew> Corey, yeah, were probably gonna have to have one sent out for things.
<philipballew> Thankfully they own the house outright now. My grandparents bought their house in 1948 for like $10,000
 * MarkDude is assuming you have seen this. We need to do a signal boost , IMHO. Great stuff. Im working on my comments :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8Co37GO2Fc
<darthrobot`> Title: [Enabling students in a digital age: Charlie Reisinger at TEDxLancaster - YouTube]
 * MarkDude is nudging pleia2 to comment on it. Working on it myself. Also need Robert Litt's email - if you could save me the hassle :D
<pleia2> MarkDude: I blogged about it after I met Charlie at Fosscon a couple weeks ago
<philipballew> Ted talks cost too much money to attend usually.
<pleia2> we totally fangirl/boyed each other, it was fun :)
<pleia2> "you are amazing" "no you!" "omg we rock!"
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> we've been in contact for a while now given our similar interests
<MarkDude> Phil Shapiro is trying to get the video "picked up" comments help. IMHO even more so from famous FOSSer like you (as well as Princess)
<pleia2> http://www.linux.com/news/featured-blogs/200-libby-clark/761499-pennsylvania-high-school-rolls-out-1700-linux-laptops-to-students was a good one too
<darthrobot`> Title: [Pennsylvania High School Rolls Out 1,700 Linux Laptops to Students | Linux.com]
<MarkDude> Good stuff
<pleia2> yeah, I met Phil at Fosscon too :)
<ianorlin> old buildings get damaged if made of bricks
 * ianorlin also has something halfway working to the point of maybe first commit maybe but where should upload this six lines so it could be useful for others
<MarkDude> True story on the bricks thing
 * akk lives in a brick house now, but it was hard to get over my ingrained California-based prejudice against brick
<akk> "Oh, right, no earthquakes here, brick is okay, I keep forgetting"
<MarkDude> Friends had some small things break. Everyone ok. Big damage with others tho
 * MarkDude has been going to Napa often. Friends just got a nice house there. 
<MarkDude> akk, there are some reasons castles can survive for sooooo long - likely not in Cali. Same thing with rammed earth homes (mud)
<MarkDude> Your signpost post was a good start to the day, btw :D
<akk> :)
<MarkDude> philipballew, consider yourself warned to prepare for Icebucket Challenge
<philipballew> MarkDude, be warned. I am a party pooper.
<akk> Saw someone on twitter wanting to volunteer some CEOs for the hydrochloric acid challenge
 * MarkDude was asked about it- allowed to wit until returning home. Apparently, this is ok- as long as I wear The HotDog suit
<philipballew> Both Bush and Obama did it and they are kinda like ceo's
<philipballew> well Obama donated I think
 * MarkDude *doubts* you will not do it. Also tying in Linux efforts for kids. Think about the kids. 
<MarkDude> Not doing so would be like puppy kicking, IMHO. Or hassling kittens. Think about the kittens
 * MarkDude thinks the *trick to it is this; use really warm water- maybe likewarm. Put icecubes in MOMENTS before filming
<MarkDude> I believe the children are our are future
<MarkDude> Teach them well and let them lead the way https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gvPYXHM94DQ (unless you are party pooper Phil XD)
<darthrobot`> Title: [The Greatest Love of all (Live) - Whitney Houston - YouTube]
<ianorlin> https://github.com/ianorlin/dependsdiff
<darthrobot`> Title: [ianorlin/dependsdiff · GitHub]
 * MarkDude wonders if that will work in Fedora and the apt-get option. Even better would be Korora (kinda like a Mint version)
<ianorlin> no but should be fairly easy enough to port with a yum command
 * MarkDude kinda has a love/hate thing with yum. Despite my Fedoran "skills"
<MarkDude> Well minus the love part XD
<rww> we slept through it :)
<MichaelPaoli> BerkeleyLUG noon-3 @ Bobby G's today, in Berkeley http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-17
<nhandler> Is there an Ubuntu Hour before the BAD/BALUG meeting tomorrow?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-18
<nhandler> pleia2: Welcome back to the US :)
<pleia2> nhandler: thank you :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Are you going to be at the BALUG dinner tomorrow?
<pleia2> nhandler: welcome to california! I see an earthquare greeted you as well (I was in a plane flying home)
<pleia2> nhandler: no, I'll be in Palo Alto for an openstack event :\
<nhandler> pleia2: Thanks. And yeah, it was definitely an interesting wake up call this morning. And darn, I wsa hoping to catch up in person. But I guess we'll have plenty of time now that we are living in the same city
<pleia2> indeed!
<pleia2> after labor day I'm in town for a whole month, will host an ubuntu hour on the 9th
<nhandler> pleia2: Cool, can't wait. It will be a nice birthday treat (my birthday is the 4th)
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> also, happy to do lunch most days too, since you work across the street
<nhandler> pleia2: I'll definitely take you up on it, but give me a couple of weeks to settle into a work routine.
<pleia2> nhandler: totally, you know where to find me :)
<nhaines> I'm so happy I'm basically halfway finished with the second draft for this book.
<nhaines> I'm going to see if I can make it 2/3rds by the end of tonight.  As soon as I pour some scotch...
<pleia2> nhaines: woo :)
<nhaines> This kind of revision is really easy, except for the bits where it's "Oh yeah, I didn't even mention that" and then I have to write something again.
<nhaines> Like when I realized in my command line chapter "Oh wait, I never talked about how to create users graphically.
<nhaines> "
<pleia2> I've had some great reviewers point out some of those kinds of things
<pleia2> I felt bad at first for them catching things, but I've come around to the fact that it takes a village to write a book
<nhaines> Yeah, I got Apress to get jbermudes to do tech review, and he's been stunning.
<pleia2> I have a whole fleet of reviewers at this point <3
<pleia2> although, keeping it organized has been interesting
<nhaines> Yup, I've done enough tech support to not worry about omissions.  I mean, I'm writing for someone with no prior experience with Ubuntu but I have 21 years of Linux experience.
<nhaines> I'm more impressed when I didn't forget something.  :)
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> Also keeping things organized is the worst thing ever.  :D
<pleia2> ++
<pleia2> still think I'll consider revision-controllable format if I do this again
<pleia2> (right now I don't want to ever do this again OMG RUINING MY LIFEEE)
<nhaines> Yeah, getting the last three chapters done was like a trail of tears.
<nhaines> But at least things are breaking down into 3-4 hour chunks.  So like, if I weren't behind I could be doing other stuff now too.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> We'll see.  Tomorrow my New Nintendo 3DS XL charging cradle arrives from Nintendo.  And a week's supply of Soylent, too.  So it'll be an exciting day.
<nhaines> Nintendo chose UPS and Soylent chose FedEx, so I imagine them glaring each other as they pass each other on the street.
<pleia2> oh, that reminds me, did you find your 3DS battery die over time?
<pleia2> and can it be replaced?
<nhaines> No because I only play it at home and on the charger.  And yes, yes it can!  In fact, I think they sell a bigger battery.
<pleia2> it still works, just doesn't last as long as it used to
<pleia2> ok cool, I'll have to look into it
<pleia2> it's been harder to travel with on long haul flights lately because on in airport for streetpass + 5 hours of playing on plane and it's dead :(
<nhaines> Is it an original 3DS?
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> https://store.nintendo.com/ng3/us/po/browse/productDetailColorSizePicker.jsp?categoryNav=true&navAction=jump&navCount=0&atg.multisite.remap=false&productId=prod10336&categoryId=cat10039
<darthrobot> Title: [Shop Nintendo | Nintendo Online Store]
<pleia2> cool, thanks :)
<nhaines> You're welcome!  It's really easy to find everything at Nintendo's store, but only once you're used to it.  :)
<pleia2> heh, I am still at the "too few or too many" results phase of trying to use their site ;)
<nhaines> Yeah, I just use the category navigation for the store.  I don't bother with the site itself except for Nintendo Directs.
<nhaines> Which are going to be really sad without Iwata-san.  But I really like Bill Trinen, so I've got that going for me, which is nice..
<pleia2> Directs?
<nhaines> Plural of the "Nintendo Direct" presentations they do for us a few times every year.
<pleia2> aaah, neat
<nhaines> G+ post about UWN, +1ed and reshared.  :)
<pleia2> I'm not feeling well tonight, so releasing this is taking forever x_x
<pleia2> woo distractions
<nhaines> \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-19
<Roguehorse> I won in my custody hearing today at court: joint legal custody.
<Roguehorse> it was a good day =)
<nhandler> Congratulatoins Roguehorse !
<Roguehorse> Thank you! She pushed for 100% both but only had heresy to support 100% legal.
<ianorlin> Roguehorse: I think you mean hearsay
<ianorlin> heresy means something completely different
<Roguehorse> yes =) my bad
<Roguehorse> either way, all she had was "he said ... " which the court counselor attorneys said wasinsufficient to prevent joint custody.
<ianorlin> yeah
<Roguehorse> so it was just a REALLY good day now that that's over and done. That was the biggest hurdle. I was not about to give up "all rights" to my son. NO WAY!!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-21
<pleia2> nhaines: yay, 3DS battery came in today
<nhaines> pleia2: \o/
<nhaines> That was pretty quick.  :)
<pleia2> yeah, shipped from WA
<nhaines> I just took a look at the first chapter of my book from the copyeditor, and she moved all the punctuation inside the quotes.  And I'm like "Well, this is going to be a problem."
<pleia2> oh boy
<pleia2> I mean, grammatically correct, but maybe not always appropriate from a technical writing perspective?
<nhaines> So I found the email from last year where I asked about the copyediting standards and was told all punctuation should go outside the quotes.  :)  Then I replied to it and CCed my coordinating editor and was like "Can we figure it out?"
<nhaines> Yeah.  Well, I don't care which we use as long as I can push back where it's going to cause a problem.
<nhaines> ianorlin: I need to send out a meeting reminder, but I'm not sure I can make it this Sunday.  There's nothing on the agenda.  Can you run the meeting or should we cancel it?
<ianorlin> I am pretty sure I can run it
<pleia2> nhaines: oh, heh, I see
<nhaines> ianorlin: thanks.
<nhaines> pleia2: I'd rather use hacker-style quotes throughout, though.  :)
<nhandler> pleia2: Not sure if this is better saved until the meeting, but if you are still planning on doing an Ubuntu Hour on the 9th I'd be up for helping out with anything needed.
<akk> nhaines: There should be a way that you can accept or reject changes, with a comment ... definitely reject them and explain that it makes it technically wrong
<akk> (and maybe email the copy editor so they stop doing it on whatever chapter they're working on now).
<pleia2> nhandler: definitely planning on it! I'll let you know if I need anything :)
<pleia2> still trying to catch up with life+work post-vacation, arg /o\
<nhaines> akk: Well, I assume that I can reject the bad changes, but if I can push back on it globally then I'd rather just do that.
<nhaines> But yes, I was told to leave any changes I disagreed with, make any changes I wanted, and just comment explaining them.
<nhaines> And they replied and said they want punctuation inside quotes, except for anywhere that causes a technical issue, so just flag any discrepencies I see.  I can live with that.  :)
<Roguehorse> Good morning =)
<nhandler> Morning Roguehorse
 * Roguehorse is going to watch a movie .... be back later =)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-08-23
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) - going on now, noon-3p @ Bobby G's Pizzeria http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-08-22
<nhaines> Meeting time!
<nhaines> If anyone's around, anyway.
<nhaines> This is a bigger summer slump than usual this year.  :)
<lynorian> o/
<nhaines> lynorian: any meeting topics to discuss tonight?
<lynorian> no not really
<nhaines> Then probably we should just cancel.
<nhaines> I've been putting out a couple databreach fires this week, but I'll make an effort to do all the post-meeting stuff and make sure everything's in place for next meeting, which will be September 4th.
<lynorian> nhaines, on reddit?
<nhaines> Nope, some other stuff.  reddit was nice and simple the first half of the week.  Tons of posts to go through at the moment though.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-08-23
 * nhaines stares at a month's worth of post-meeting checklist items.
<nhaines> ...
 * nhaines flips the desk.
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> we... haven't done them in a bit
<nhaines> Well.... *I* haven't.  But it's not that bad.  It's just I hate the wiki and it's mutual.
<pleia2> ah, yeah
<nhaines> Not that the LoCo portal is any faster either.
<pleia2> heh, yeah
<lynorian> Well I wonder if I would hate more if the wiki used LaTeX syntax but that would be harder for most
<nhaines> I seriously need to find out if there's an API so I can just hack python.
<pleia2> the syntax is fine, slowness and timeouts are not
<lynorian> that too
<nhaines> The worst part is that I *know* that nobody uses the LoCo portal.
<pleia2> the Arizona team does :)
<pleia2> (when I pull stuff for UWN, they always have events listed)
<lynorian> yeah slowness and timeouts are really annoying
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 4th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> Well, that took too long.  Mostly because of staring at the screen and thinking about how much I didn't want to do the things.
<nhaines> But it *is* done.  \o/
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> thanks nhaines :)
<pleia2> that sounds like how writing my book went \o/
<nhaines> Haha, and my book before it!  \o/
<nhaines> Now to find out what's going on with the Meetup group.  >_>
<pleia2> I haven't even paid attention
<nhaines> Okay, I think I'm going to take possession of the group, then nominate the master account to do it.
<pleia2> wfm
<nhaines> Which last I tried I couldn't do without entering a credit card, which I'm allergic to.
<nhaines> So we'll see.  :)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> good luck!
<nhaines> Well that would've taken two weeks if I didn't have the master Meetup credentials because LCC.
<nhaines> Man, I am *earning* that bourbon and ginger ale I have planned for today.
<pleia2> that sounds nice :d
<nhaines> pleia2: also, probably RIP in peace your email inbox, because Meetup.
<pleia2> yeah, I figured
<nhaines> Yeah, I got the idea from a Raymond Chandler novel.  It was pretty good.
 * nhaines looks at his schedule.
<nhaines> I have a Spanish proverb written up on my whiteboard this week.
<nhaines> ¡Mañana es el día más ocupado de la semana!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-08-28
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group (BerkeleyLUG) @ Bobby G's Pizzeria ... 5 of us here thus far ... pizza just ordered ... delicious fun!  :-) https://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot> Title: [Meetings – BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-08-21
<nhaines> Meeting time!
<nhaines> If there's anyone here for the meeting, anyway.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, looks like no one's around.  If anything comes up before the next meeting, send it to the mailing list!  Our next meeting will be September 3rd!
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Website: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 3rd, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<johnnyF5> hi
<johnnyF5> is there a meeting going on now?
<metalbiker> man, i totally spaced it and forgot to come here for the meeting tonight.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-08-22
<nhaines> Anyone in the SoCal area in here who might be interested in collaborating on a "Building & Managing Kubernetes-based Machine Learning environments" type of event around Ubuntu in late September or early October?
<lyorian> nhaines: I don't know anything about kubernetes
<nhaines> lyorian: it's a cloud thingy.
<lyorian> nhaines yes I know that braod but have never used it
<lyorian> ugh it assumes you are using a laptop in the docs
<nhaines> I assume you could use any microcomputer.
<nhaines> Maybe even a macrocomputer,
<pleia2> a lot of people don't have desktops anymore ;)
<pleia2> what they mean is "personal computer"
<pleia2> laptop, desktop, whatever
<DonkeyHotei> in the outside world, a lot of people don't have laptops anymore, either
<DonkeyHotei> people have been migrating to mobile devices and IoT
<pleia2> yeah, I was referring to the kubernetes discussion, anyone who is going to deploy/work with kubernetes will have some kind of proper workstation
<lyorian> pleia2: I actually most of the laptops I have can't run kvm and the one that does my mom bought and I have great trouble opening the case to put an ssd in
<nhaines> Well, I will let them know that we're interested in collaborating.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-08-19
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> Hi everyone!  Meeting time.  :)
<nhaines> Tonight's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/19August18
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming Events
<nhaines> UbuCon LA is up and running between the 22nd and 24th of August.  It'll certainly be amazing!
<nhaines> Locally there's not much going on, but we're already in discussions on UbuCon @ SCALE 18x in Pasadena next March.
<nhaines> Does anyone know of any other upcoming Ubuntu-related events?
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS was released on August 8th, so time to update your ISOs for future deployments!
<nhaines> LTS point releases offer the same great experience as the original release, but with all updates to that point rolled in.
<nhaines> And the second point release on includes a Hardware Enablement kernel from future versions of Ubuntu, offering improved hardware compatibility and support.
<nhaines> #topic Agenda
<nhaines> There are no items on tonight's agenda.
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Is there any other business to discuss at this meeting?
<Guest50> Hello
<nhaines> Hello, and welcome to our monthly meeting, currently in progress.
<Guest50> How does it work?
<nhaines> Right now we're just discussing any other business before we wrap up.
<nhaines> It's quiet tonight, so in a couple of minutes we'll be able to discuss anything else you might be interested in.  :)
<Guest50> I’m new and wondering if there are any upcoming events
<nhaines> Welcome!  At the beginning of the meeting, I noticed UbuCon LA in Chile happening from Thursday to Saturday, and we've already begun planning for UbuCon at the Southern California Linux Expo in Pasadena in March 2020.
<Guest50> also is there a video chat or is this all text based? I don’t see other messages?
<nhaines> It's all text-based.  During the summer, things are pretty quiet, so this meeting is more pro-forma than usual.
<nhaines> I'm going to go ahead and end this meeting and then we can talk freely.
<nhaines> Logs will be available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/19August18
<nhaines> Our next meeting will be held on September 15th, 2019.  I hope to see everyone there!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: https://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, September 15th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> Guest50: Welcome!  How did you find us?
<Guest50> I’m in the Bay Area and I recently started learning about contributing
<nhaines> Glad to hear it!  we used to be very active in the LA area, and then in the Bay Area for a bit, and now it's mostly around LA again.
<nhaines> We do have a pretty low-volume mailing list you can subscribe to.  You could ask around there about Bay Area projects like Partimus.  https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-us-ca
